# Échanges fichiers avec MacBook



## lyrane (3 Août 2012)

J écris beaucoup et je voudrais pouvoir passer mes fichiers textes d lpad sur mon Mb et inversement. Existe t il une solution plus pratique qu i tunes ? Sinon je vais devoirvm acheter un Mb air 11" car c est galère !
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Lauange (4 Août 2012)

Hello

Passe par le cloud.


----------

